
Facebook designers' novel approach to the usual name tag problems - toni
http://fontsinuse.com/f8-conference-badges/
======
gr366
And here I just thought it was awesome they had angled the text to match the
tilt of having the lanyard connected at the corner, providing more space for
names.

Then I scrolled down to discover the booklet and all its goodies.

Surprise and delight.

~~~
some1else
The entire conference design is supreme:

<http://designforfun.com/display.php?id=99>

------
forsaken
Name isn't on both sides. They missed the most important part :)

~~~
xd
But sometimes I like to be able to hide my identity when checking out /
chatting with the competition ;)

~~~
ghaff
Which is exactly the reason I wish conferences would put the name on both
sides :-) I actually find it more with financial analysts than competitors.
Many deliberately turn their badges around in the hopes of getting some tidbit
from someone in a show floor booth who isn't on their guard.

------
alexandros
Umm.. the nametag for www2010 was very similar. It opened and had the schedule
for the conference inside along with other info. (plus the name was on both
sides)

This is taking the concept a bit further to be sure, but I don't think this is
an innovation of the scale it is being presented to be.

~~~
wizard_2
I don't think they're trying to present this as an innovation in name tags.
It's just a showcase of an elegant novel design.

~~~
heathanderson
If I'm not mistaken, innovative is a synonym of novel.

~~~
CrazedGeek
The New Oxford American Dictionary defines novel as "new or unusual in an
interesting way". While it may not be new, it's definitely unusual.

(Also, you're not mistaken, according to the Oxford American Writer's
Thesaurus. But they _are_ different words.)

------
pmichaud
Ben is a stand up guy, and one of the best designers I've ever seen, I'm glad
to see him being recognized (more).

------
peterwwillis
I know it's kind of beside the point, but Facebook could have done some
amazing stuff with hardware-hackable badges considering their budget. Defcon
has multi-purpose modular badges, HOPE has RFID and multi-purpose, and even a
party by an elitist hacker group has a badge which does multi-player video
games.

Surely a badge with wi-fi or bluetooth combined with a custom Facebook app
would allow for all kinds of useful communication and location within a
conference. Is this just too complicated? (On the booklet thing, most hacker
cons have mobile con guides for browsing and offline mobile apps for use)

~~~
Mrow
The facebook chips made me think about things like the ability to tap on a
phone and give user information, which would be nifty- to a point.

What about a system that would let a user know what seats that their friends
are sitting in? That would eliminate the stress that finding a friend in a
large conference room is.

~~~
stbullard
I think Addieu (<http://addieu.com>) is doing something like your first point:
tap your respective phones to exchange contact info and social networks (full
disclosure: I'm one of the cofounders, and we're iPhone only right now).

As for your second, if you know what your friends look like, you don't need to
know exactly where they're sitting, so you don't need RFID. SitBy.Us
(<http://sitby.us>) illustrates this perfectly: if they found a biz dev guy
and expanded beyond SXSW & Mozilla Summit Conf, they'd be killing it. If
Lanyrd is smart, they'll snap up or clone SitBy.Us.

------
rubergly
Everything about these looks amazing and they look like they do a perfect job
of maximizing both visual pleasure and practical purpose.

------
endtime
Fun fact: The first use of those RFID tags was for a Stanford CS210 project.
(I've had one on my keychain for nearly a year now.)

------
kennethologist
A good design. Like everyone else said name on both side would have complete
it. I really like the Moleskine likeness of it.

------
unicornporn
ok, that page crashes the stock android 2.2 browser every single time.

~~~
peterwwillis
My Optimus V's android 2.2 browser opened it successfully

